# GROAN... I just ate 8 Cookies



## BBWMoon (Jan 19, 2006)

Having a bad day at work. Trying to fix a bill that my program & ME totally screwed up.

So, a Rep just happened to bring a New Year's Celebration of 2 Boxes of Cookies, and a huge cake.

I went back and took 6 cookies. Didn't even try to hide some under my napkin.

Then I went back and grabbed two more.


Someone end this day for me..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OR send me a male stripper.


Sheesh


----------



## fatlane (Jan 19, 2006)

Whoa... you're leanin' now, ain't'cha... 

I'd recommend you NOT have a calzone for supper.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 19, 2006)

Whew, I feel so much better! I fixed my problem at work.
(The cookies were good!)

Next!


----------



## DrFeeder (Jan 19, 2006)

Have another eight cookies then!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I went back and took 6 cookies. Didn't even try to hide some under my napkin.



OMG you know my trick! 

Being the fat gal in the office makes me leave my fruit in plain sight but I hide my goodies.

Is it embarrassment? shame? or just trying to avoid fueling stereotypes and the silent *tsk tsks* I imagine from coworkers?


----------



## bigdog (Jan 19, 2006)

Cookies are great for solving problems. I just ate two big chocolate chip ones with a glass of milk. :eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

I often eat a whole pack of the things and call it Lunch.

Nobody sees me, but I would probably do it if there were someone around, too.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I often eat a whole pack of the things and call it Lunch.


I've often eaten a whole box of Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies.

Which reminds me- -they should be selling them again soon...


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 20, 2006)

Did someone just say Thin Mints???

Wayne! How could you???


----------



## Denial (Jan 20, 2006)

I ate 9 chocolate chip cookies yesterday. They were to die for.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Half a dozen cookies or so...it's so easy to lose count. I made some toll-house cookies the other day with mint M&Ms in them, and could easily just graze on them all day. 

Next week, I'm making some gingersnaps for my husband. His birthday is coming up, and he wants to take a treat in to work. Good thing he will, or I'd eat all of them, too.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 20, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Half a dozen cookies or so...it's so easy to lose count. I made some toll-house cookies the other day with mint M&Ms in them, and could easily just graze on them all day.
> 
> Next week, I'm making some gingersnaps for my husband. His birthday is coming up, and he wants to take a treat in to work. Good thing he will, or I'd eat all of them, too.



Mint M&Ms? God where have I been??? I've been craving chocolate mint. If you don't hear from me after today, I've OverDosed on M&Ms! :eat2:_ *runs to the store*_


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 20, 2006)

My Favorite are Tollhouse Chocolate Chip, Betty! :eat2: 

Second are Peanut Butter. You know, the homemade kind...
with the real fork criss cross on top.

(I don't like deli/store peanut butter cookies).


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> Mint M&Ms? God where have I been??? I've been craving chocolate mint. If you don't hear from me after today, I've OverDosed on M&Ms! :eat2:_ *runs to the store*_



I hope you are able to find them. They were only around here for the Christmas season  , and we'd held on to a bag.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 20, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> I went back and took 6 cookies. Didn't even try to hide some under my napkin.


I'm a firm believer in hiding cookies in plain sight. When there's a nice plate of cookies at work, I walk right over and hide 1 or 2 in my belly -- I do chew and swallow first.  Then I take several more, and eat 1 or 2 on the way back to my office. By the time I reach my desk, most of the evidence is already gone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2006)

Jeannie said:


> I've been craving chocolate mint.



Which reminds me... Girl Scouts are making the rounds... Its time to order more Thin Mints!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 21, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> I'm a firm believer in hiding cookies in plain sight. When there's a nice plate of cookies at work, I walk right over and hide 1 or 2 in my belly -- I do chew and swallow first.  Then I take several more, and eat 1 or 2 on the way back to my office. By the time I reach my desk, most of the evidence is already gone.



LOL, Sue. Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 21, 2006)

Sometimes I just get horrible cravings for cookies made from scratch. They are so much better than ones bought from the store, but limiting myself to just 8 is a problem... :eat2:

Old cook books have amazing recipes too! 

...no wonder my belly is growing so round...


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello Dimensions

Girl there is nothing wrong with eating 8 cookies if you want to indulge hell who are to stop you. I love sweets I like ice cream the best because i just love eating Banana Splits and you know S'mores I think those are the cookies from Girl Scouts the ones made of Coconut well i love those I just like eaitng I know I need to slow down but what better thing do you have when you're bored than eating :eat1: I know I eat out of nerves but sometimes thats the best type of eating and I wear a size 12/14 I'm not shame to say that I weigh 174 lbs and I want to find a man that appreciates my curves and doesn't want to change me because believe it or not alot of Men leave women who are Fat I don't know why they want thin women when they can just grab onto us. We have more Cushion than they'll ever have. I can't stand Anorexics or Bulimics because they need help and their Mama's need their Ass whooped saying its so damn phase shit she is throwing up all the time and you have the Audacity to say its a Phase and they do anything about it and they are just letting their Daughters Waste away and then they say where did I go wrong well I'll tell you where you went wrong you didn't take the child to the doctor to see what was wrong with her and you didn't take her to one of those Clinics for Anorexics or Bulimics its the Partiallly the Parents fault I like being the size i am


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 22, 2006)

We in Australia say biscuits not cookies, but my work does not have any, but I love to drink milk, so I go to the coffie room and make straight milk drinks, and drink a litre of milk or more, I love a stomack full with iced coffee, mmmm:eat2:


----------



## Janet (Jan 23, 2006)

> I've often eaten a whole box of Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies.



Oh, man! I've done that. I love those things! (Insert smilie who is rubbing it's tummy!)

I'm also a sucker for eating spoonfuls of cookie dough from those cut and bake rolls. (That way you can't really tell how many cookies you've eaten )


----------



## Teighlor (Jan 24, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Sometimes I just get horrible cravings for cookies made from scratch. They are so much better than ones bought fro m the store, but limiting myself to just 8 is a problem... :eat2:
> 
> Old cook books have amazing recipes too!



I have a Mrs. Fields cookie cookbook. Every Xmas I make these to-die-for eggnog cookies and pumpkin cookies from that book! Of couse, during the year there's plenty of yummy recipes I use. She has a banana chocolate chip cookie that makes me salivate just looking at the illustration... :eat1: 

Sometimes when I bake, by the time I'm done, I feel like I've eaten a full meal, even though I haven't eaten any cookies or dough. Does this happen to anyone else? Just curious.

**Teighlor**


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

Teighlor said:


> I have a Mrs. Fields cookie cookbook. Every Xmas I make these to-die-for eggnog cookies and pumpkin cookies from that book! Of couse, during the year there's plenty of yummy recipes I use. She has a banana chocolate chip cookie that makes me salivate just looking at the illustration... :eat1:
> 
> Sometimes when I bake, by the time I'm done, I feel like I've eaten a full meal, even though I haven't eaten any cookies or dough. Does this happen to anyone else? Just curious.
> 
> **Teighlor**


Well I do feel like I've eaten a full meal, but that's because I DO eat the dough and the cookies. I can't help it, I love to bake and eat cookies!:eat1:


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 24, 2006)

OpalBBW said:


> Well I do feel like I've eaten a full meal, but that's because I DO eat the dough and the cookies. I can't help it, I love to bake and eat cookies!:eat1:



Cookies are hot :wubu:


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

You're hot... I could eat some chocolate chip cookies now!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG you know my trick!
> 
> Being the fat gal in the office makes me leave my fruit in plain sight but I hide my goodies.
> 
> Is it embarrassment? shame? or just trying to avoid fueling stereotypes and the silent *tsk tsks* I imagine from coworkers?



Last Friday my supervisor came in and wordlessly handed me a copy of 'Life' magazine. The cover art simply depicted a waitress holding two plates and the challenge was to choose which meal has fewer calories. That incident was so ridiculous it was almost funny - but at the same time I was embarrassed and to save face I just said, "Thanks so much," like I was happy to be remembered. What a doofus I was. 

This probably won't stop you from wanting to put a sheet over your plate every time you walk through the office just as it won't stop me from doing the same, but certainly we have to realize that we don't have to put up with harassment from nosey coworkers. This year I resolve to be a bit more assertive.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be baking those gingersnaps for my sweetie this afternoon. One thing I've noticed about cookies, though--the dough always tastes even better than the finished product. So who wants to take bets as to what percentage will actually get baked?


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 26, 2006)

Oatmeal raisin or sugar cookies - I could go for a plate of _either_ right about now. . .


----------



## OpalBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

I could go for white chocolate macadamia nut cookies from Otis Spunkmeyer. Hot.... They are so good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Last Friday my supervisor came in and wordlessly handed me a copy of 'Life' magazine. The cover art simply depicted a waitress holding two plates and the challenge was to choose which meal has fewer calories. That incident was so ridiculous it was almost funny - but at the same time I was embarrassed and to save face I just said, "Thanks so much," like I was happy to be remembered. What a doofus I was.
> 
> This probably won't stop you from wanting to put a sheet over your plate every time you walk through the office just as it won't stop me from doing the same, but certainly we have to realize that we don't have to put up with harassment from nosey coworkers. This year I resolve to be a bit more assertive.



Lilly, this made steam come out of my ears! I think I would either do as you did, and just say thanks (I am a great avoider and easily mortified). But I just MIGHT have played innocent and said, "no, it's not mine. Someone else must have lost it." or.. "what?" (acting like you have no clue why he or she handed it to you.) 

One time I was helping myself to cookies or some snack left out in the kitchen at work when this sweet girl came in and said "Caught ya!" Naturally it brought up all KINDS of bad memories and humiliation, but when I say she was sweet, I was sincere. I am sure she would have said it to anyone, fat or thin, just as a teasing comment. I believe that, but it still didn't keep me from responding "caught me what?"


----------

